
Web apps can’t really do *that*, can they? (.net in webassembly demo) - nailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiLAE6HMr10
======
nailer
This is the same tech discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14697520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14697520)
, but at the time nobody could find a video or demo. 'mandeepj' ust posted it
to that thread, but now it's old so I thought I'd show everyone here.

Relevant talk
[http://www.dotnetrocks.com/?show=1455](http://www.dotnetrocks.com/?show=1455)

